# 1994 maxima



## ambyrell1 (Apr 13, 2009)

My sister has this car, when she got it, it had the engine with the variable valve timing in it, she blew that motor, and purchased a 94 motor that has a distributor, can someone tell me the numbers on the computer for this motor? Also can i use the same wiring harness from the variable valve timing motor? Thanks for any help that can be given!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You need to get the correct engine. The harnesses and a lot of the other componants are not swapable.


----------

